# Alpha 2.1 Stopped Working - Only Getting Spinning Arrow



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello all. When I got my 32GB HP in October I installed Alpha 2.1 (directly, not via Alpha 1) following instructions in the forum and it has worked great for weeks. However yesterday I saw some (Android) updates were available and did them (I believe one was for some sort of ROM update but I am not sure). Later that night when I went to use the touchpad, it would not start up; it only displayed a power icon. This was strange because it was charged that morning and I usually get multiple days of use.

So, I went ahead and charged it overnight. When I got up this morning and went to use it, I noticed it was already on, at the full screen with the CyanogenMod logo and the spinning arrow. I had to do a hard reboot (power key and select key) to get it to restart. After each restart, this is as far as it gets. I can select WebOS and it boots fine.

Has anyone had this problem and/or have any suggestions on how to get Alpha 2.1 running again? I would prefer not to lose all my customization and programs but if necessary I can start from scratch if that is what is necessary.

BTW, I have MOBOOT 0.3.3, CWM 5.0.2.6 and WebOS 3.0.4

Thanks in advance for everyone's help.

Frank
Michigan


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

FMinMI said:


> Hello all. When I got my 32GB HP in October I installed Alpha 2.1 (directly, not via Alpha 1) following instructions in the forum and it has worked great for weeks. However yesterday I saw some (Android) updates were available and did them (I believe one was for some sort of ROM update but I am not sure). Later that night when I went to use the touchpad, it would not start up; it only displayed a power icon. This was strange because it was charged that morning and I usually get multiple days of use.
> 
> So, I went ahead and charged it overnight. When I got up this morning and went to use it, I noticed it was already on, at the full screen with the CyanogenMod logo and the spinning arrow. I had to do a hard reboot (power key and select key) to get it to restart. After each restart, this is as far as it gets. I can select WebOS and it boots fine.
> 
> ...


In ClockworkMod, clear cache and davlik cache, reboot and give it plenty of time to start.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

cme4oil said:


> In ClockworkMod, clear cache and davlik cache, reboot and give it plenty of time to start.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Thanks. I gave that a try but no luck. The spinning arrow has been going for 10 minutes now...

Any other options?

Frank


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

FMinMI said:


> Thanks. I gave that a try but no luck. The spinning arrow has been going for 10 minutes now...
> 
> Any other options?
> 
> Frank


You can try rebooting again, and if it won't get past the boot animation (give it 10 minutes), try reflashing the CM7 zip file in recovery.

If that won't boot, you may need to wipe data/factory reset in recovery, and reboot.

Oh, and some people swear booting into webOS and then back into CM7 has fixed various problems for them, likely won't help you, but cost free to try.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

FMinMI said:


> Hello all. When I got my 32GB HP in October I installed Alpha 2.1 (directly, not via Alpha 1) following instructions in the forum and it has worked great for weeks. However yesterday I saw some (Android) updates were available and did them (I believe one was for some sort of ROM update but I am not sure). Later that night when I went to use the touchpad, it would not start up; it only displayed a power icon. This was strange because it was charged that morning and I usually get multiple days of use.
> 
> So, I went ahead and charged it overnight. When I got up this morning and went to use it, I noticed it was already on, at the full screen with the CyanogenMod logo and the spinning arrow. I had to do a hard reboot (power key and select key) to get it to restart. After each restart, this is as far as it gets. I can select WebOS and it boots fine.
> 
> ...


You didn't say, but I have to ask, while your TP was running great and not having any problems, did you make a nandroid backup? If you did, all your hard work is safe. Do the factory reset and then restore your backup.

If you didn't make a backup, then you will probably be paying the price for not making one. First thing, go to CWM and make a backup now. No promises this will get you out of trouble, but just in case. Now do the factory reset and then restore the backup.

Didn't work, clear both caches, fix permissions, do a factory reset and flash Alpha 2.1. Now restore your backup.

Didn't work, run the ACMEUninstaller. Now do a complete install of all your CM7 files, Moboot, CWM, Gapps and the CM7 zip. If everything installs correctly and you can boot into CM7, play around with it and make sure all appears to be working correctly. Do a backup of what you just did. After that, restore the back up you made while your TP was misbehaving and hope that the cause was not saved in that backup. If it was then you should just have to do a factory reset, restore the backup of your fresh install and start paying the piper. Good luck.


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

nevertells said:


> You didn't say, but I have to ask, while your TP was running great and not having any problems, did you make a nandroid backup? If you did, all your hard work is safe. Do the factory reset and then restore your backup.
> 
> If you didn't make a backup, then you will probably be paying the price for not making one. First thing, go to CWM and make a backup now. No promises this will get you out of trouble, but just in case. Now do the factory reset and then restore the backup.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I did not make a backup -- I did not realize that was an option. My bad. I moved the 2.1.zip back into the install folder on the TP and told CWM to reinstall after clearing both caches. No good. Still get spinning wheel (also tried booking to WebOS first).

I will try the above in order and let you know. But I might need to find the instructions on how to do a total restore back to WebOS only and start from scratch.

Thanks guys!

Frank


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

Did you try to shut it down in the boot menu and then turn it on again ?


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> Did you try to shut it down in the boot menu and then turn it on again ?


Yeah - it did not work....

Thanks for the suggestion however.


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if a log is kept of each update that is done? I would love to find out what screwed my system up....


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

nevertells said:


> You didn't say, but I have to ask, while your TP was running great and not having any problems, did you make a nandroid backup? If you did, all your hard work is safe. Do the factory reset and then restore your backup.
> 
> If you didn't make a backup, then you will probably be paying the price for not making one. First thing, go to CWM and make a backup now. No promises this will get you out of trouble, but just in case. Now do the factory reset and then restore the backup.
> 
> ...


Well, I did a reset and restored the backkup but it failed, so I just did a reset and re-added all my apps and settings. It only took an hour, and it is working fine. I will now backup this 'image' as a start point and try and figure out with crapy app screwed up my TP.

Thanks for the help!

Frank


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

FMinMI said:


> Well, I did a reset and restored the backkup but it failed, so I just did a reset and re-added all my apps and settings. It only took an hour, and it is working fine. I will now backup this 'image' as a start point and try and figure out with crapy app screwed up my TP.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Frank


One needs to do a backup from time to time. I would also suggest that before installing any app from the market, look at the reviews that people post. This will keep you from downloading an app that could do your TP harm.


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

nevertells said:


> One needs to do a backup from time to time. I would also suggest that before installing any app from the market, look at the reviews that people post. This will keep you from downloading an app that could do your TP harm.


Yup. I backed up once I got my "base" established (with personal settings and tweaks), then did a second one after my key programs were installed. As for apps, I always check the reviews as well as how many have downloaded it. What happened to me was an update that messed with the system. So now I plan to be very careful on updates (backing up before they are done) especially if they have something to do the OS or install files.

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------

